# Howard's Feed and Wax- Beeswax/Carnuba Wax/Orange Oil Finish



## Kayakersmith (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi all,

New member here- fantastic site! I've got (yet another) question on finishing a cutting borad. I plan on using multiple applications of mineral oil as the primary finish, but I'm leaning towards top coating with some type of wax. I stumbled across the Howard's product at the local big orange box store and was wondering if this would be appropriate for use on a food contact surface. Thoughts?

Thanks in advance for your response. 
Mike


----------



## PutnamEco (May 27, 2009)

Howards does not appear to be a food safe finish. Mineral oil could be a food safe finish if you used food grade oil. Not all mineral oils are safe for human consumption.


----------



## stratman (Sep 1, 2011)

All oils attract dirt and germs to live in. Strange but true. Hardwoods. all the way and periodic sand downs is the way to go if you want to keep it healthy and clean. I have a friend who makes butcher block tables for a living. I'll ask him about that and get back to you later.


----------



## Potacka (Oct 7, 2009)

I use this stuff on furniture that has been finised as a cleaner/polish and it is real nice; don't think it belongs on a cutting board.


----------



## Kayakersmith (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback guys. I'm going to track down some pure beeswax to use.


----------



## PutnamEco (May 27, 2009)

Carnauba wax may work as well, being a little harder than beeswax, It would seem that one of the more popular mixes for a cutting board finish would be a combination of mineral oil plus bee and carnauba wax. I have also heard of mixing paraffin with mineral oil. I've also heard some health food types mentioning adding lemon or rosemary essential oils as an antimicrobial additive, with the bonus of adding a scent.

I'm NO expert, but I believe you may have a longer lasting finish if you thin/mix which ever wax you choose before you apply it.


----------

